# Marbling Question



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I am going to try my first marbled finish on a rod. I have read that high build fast setting epoxies work best. I was wondering what you guys are using and if anyone can give me a few tips. My 8yr old son is actually going to be doing it. He is building his first rod over the next week, a ultra lite trout or panfish rod. He is also goign to be doing a tiger wrap for his but wrap, should look intersting to say the least. thanks


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I played around with Threadmaster Hi Build, and it's pretty easy to work with. I want to say Clyde posted up here with some marbling advice at one point, and after seeing some of his rods with marbling, it'd be worth listening to him. I've only fooled around with it, but it came out OK. It's a good idea to let the tinted epoxy set up a little before marbling with it. The TM HB sets up pretty fast, so it ought to work pretty well.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Heck yea I have thrown one of Clydes marbled Fusions and I'll tell you it is sweet. I would definately ask him for some advice. Forgot about that Sat when we were BS'ing.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

The one tip that i was told that really helped was to let the finish on the rod set up a bit before adding the marble. I put finish on the rod and then waited about an hour and a half then went back and added the marble.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Hollybrooke said:


> The one tip that i was told that really helped was to let the finish on the rod set up a bit before adding the marble. I put finish on the rod and then waited about an hour and a half then went back and added the marble.


This is key, and will take some experimentation to determine the timing of layering in the 2nd or 3rd or however many colors.

I like high build, lite build doesn't work so well-- here's why- most of the tints that are used will thin the epoxy and give an extended working time. If you use light build the tints for marbling will thin it to the point that it will just about run off the rod blank, instead of sticking to it. This will vary from finish to finish and the amount of thinning will vary with the tint used. Also if the 2nd and subsequent colors are added too soon, they will essentially blend into the base color making one new color, rather than producing a marbled effect.
Conversely, waiting too long and you won't get a marbled effect, it will simply look like on color streaked on top of another. ( You can heat the colors up slightly with a heat gun on low for a few seconds), and see how the heat helps blend the two colors together- it's important to pull the heat gun away before you think it needs to be pulled away, as the colors will tend to continue to blend for awhile. A little experimentation is key, and if you get the timing right, the heat gun won't be necessary at all.



The best thing to do is experiment on an old broken blank section, or even a wooden dowel or short piece of thin pvc tube can be used for a first run practice. Lay down the base coat ( I usually use black tint in the base, but your choice), wait a bit (maybe 20-30 minutes, and then mix a new batch of epoxy, setting in the tint to be used for the second color.) Let this setup for afew minutes then start swirling in the second color with a toothpick into the base coat. IF you haven;t waited long enough the two colors will quickly blend into each other, wait too long and the base coat may have thickened too much to allow the 2nd color to blend at all. ( this is where the heat gun can be used.)

I have a couple of broken rod blanks that are covered with all kinds of experiments. Experimentation will let you know what works best for your epoxy and tinting materials.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Practice on a scrap is the best advice you could get! There are several tutorials available through site searches that will help you greatly.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

got a phone number?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Ooooh me love you loooooong tiime!!! Fifteen dowwa!!! :spam::spam::spam::spam:


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

lyjs0212 said:


> No matter where you are company Rose massage provides top quality massage service aronud *beijing escort*and *beijing escort*.All the company staff who are well-educated can speak English.we have excellent service team,in which the members all have high quality, (apartment or hotel),you can enjoy our wonderful massage No other city in the world has done this - it is unique! service,you only need to dial our hotline to make a reservation when you are *shanghai escort*tired and need to relax your body.We offer 24hours door to door service,the pretty and *beijing escort*outstanding masseuse.It is sensual, relaxing and pleasurable. Total satisfaction and discreetness are guaranteed. They will give you supreme energy with their soft touch and sweet sensuality. In a time when the sun sets over the roofs of skyscrapers and you get back to your hotel room or apartment worn out after a long day of tiresome work or maybe after ceaseless sightseeing and shopping, you are feeling like you would rather appreciate a nice female companion This is exactly what Wonderful *shanghai escort* is for you! You can call Advance, as long as you leave the room or contact numbers, we can come fast!


I'm interested!



lyjs0212 said:


> by*NIKE SHOES*e. Vented upper for excellent breathability. Adjustable lacing for a customized fit. Lightweight phylon with encapsulated full-length Nike Air unit. Full-length carbon fiber shank support plate. Clear sole to showcase the technology. Herringbone traction pattern for optimal grip.ot only does*UGG BOOTS* stand supreme as perhaps the world's most widely recognized and *AIR JORDANS*respected brand of athletic *wow power leveling*shoes for men, women, boys, and girls, but it also offers an outstanding range of choices in style and sport. Whatever the model, style, or sport, Nike shoes features some of the world's top designs, highest-quality materials, and *CHEAP SHIRTS*most advanced technological innovations.


Is there a discount on the Nikes if we also use your massage service? Also, do your "well educated" girls who "come fast" keep their Nikes on or take them off? No "daytona escort"? Me wan daytona escort! I'm a little concerned about the "we can come fast" part, however!!! Do you also provide the cigarettes afterwards, or is that extra? Also, are your girls "spinners" or "conventionals"??? (inside joke for any vet ever stationed in the far East, LOL)!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Don't make me get a cold bucket of water to toss on ya'll 

Now get your minds out of the gutter and back to building me a fishn rod


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Why? You dont fish.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> Why? You dont fish.


"Children should be seen and not heard" now hush and get back to the kiddie table and play with your own rod, ya little turd


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Shooter said:


> "Children should be seen and not heard" now hush and get back to the kiddie table and play with your own rod, ya little turd





HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Grandpa has spoken!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

basstardo said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Grandpa has spoken!


And Bassboy,, you can sit your little sawed off runt butt down too,,, now yall let the grown ups talk


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Shooter said:


> And Bassboy,, you can sit your little sawed off runt butt down too,,, now yall let the grown ups talk


Yup...and here the grownups go! GROUP BUY...travel to Beijing! Free pair of Nikes with every ticket purchased!!! "ESCORTS" provided! Sensual and sexual!!! What more can you ask for??? Send $9000 to sprtsracer!!! MANY pleasures in the "Forbidden City"! Air Fare NOT included, nor are port fees, taxes, etc. Travel will be by RICKSHAW unless otherwise noted. Anyone interested, contact Won Hony Mahn, c/o [email protected] and include telephone no., email, bank account no., cell phone, annual income, sex, marital status, address, etc. Please state, in 500 words or less, why you can't get "lucky" in your own dang neighberhood! (*Shooter* is exempt...we already know)! Side trips to Bangkok are optional. Aliases cost extra, as does cover for "wife", allowing her to think you are going on an International Business Trip. Discounts for those of you who are "naieve", since you won't use all of the services anyway! (Free glossary of terms and explainations for those from KY, WV, VA, NC, SC and GA) Mail-order brides are also extra...depending on dowry. Women who can bait a hook are in limited supply, and cannot be guaranteed. Sign-up deadline is 02/15/09. Paypal accepted!


----------

